# Me again!



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

So my babies seem to be around two weeks old? I’m just wondering when to add grit to their crop as they are now having full peas and stuff and when to give them water and just actual seeds?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You should actually continue posting in your old thread. They only need grit and water when they start eating seeds. Peas contain a lot of moisture, so they don't need to drink. But it's always a good idea to teach them how to drink before they start eating seeds. You can gently dip the tip of the beaks (not over the nostrils otherwise they might aspirate) in a small bowl of water to get them to drink. You might have to do this a couple of times. Also, play with the water with your fingers to get them interested. From about 3 weeks old, they will start pecking at seeds. Scatter small seeds on the edge of their "nest" and also play with the seeds. They will copy what your fingers do. You will just need to be patient with this, some start eating by themselves very quick, sometimes it takes longer. Another photo will be nice.


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Marina B said:


> You should actually continue posting in your old thread. They only need grit and water when they start eating seeds. Peas contain a lot of moisture, so they don't need to drink. But it's always a good idea to teach them how to drink before they start eating seeds. You can gently dip the tip of the beaks (not over the nostrils otherwise they might aspirate) in a small bowl of water to get them to drink. You might have to do this a couple of times. Also, play with the water with your fingers to get them interested. From about 3 weeks old, they will start pecking at seeds. Scatter small seeds on the edge of their "nest" and also play with the seeds. They will copy what your fingers do. You will just need to be patient with this, some start eating by themselves very quick, sometimes it takes longer. Another photo will be nice.


No problem I’ll add one now and oh.. thank you for your help but I have an emergency with one right now he can’t swallow!! He’s healthy otherwise but any feed keeps getting caught in his throat choking him and putting air into his crop I’m really scared for his life as he can’t eat and I don’t have a tube syringe


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

This is them lots of fathers now and starting to walk around and chirp


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Marina B said:


> You should actually continue posting in your old thread. They only need grit and water when they start eating seeds. Peas contain a lot of moisture, so they don't need to drink. But it's always a good idea to teach them how to drink before they start eating seeds. You can gently dip the tip of the beaks (not over the nostrils otherwise they might aspirate) in a small bowl of water to get them to drink. You might have to do this a couple of times. Also, play with the water with your fingers to get them interested. From about 3 weeks old, they will start pecking at seeds. Scatter small seeds on the edge of their "nest" and also play with the seeds. They will copy what your fingers do. You will just need to be patient with this, some start eating by themselves very quick, sometimes it takes longer. Another photo will be nice.


This is baby who can’t swallows poo


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Have you checked in his mouth and throat with a flashlight? Maybe there's something stuck in there.


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Marina B said:


> Have you checked in his mouth and throat with a flashlight? Maybe there's something stuck in there.


There definitely isn’t.. but it feels quite hot and swollen... could I five some clindamycin this is all I have.. if I can use it what dosage should I use? And why would his poop look like that?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

No, don't give him antibiotics unless he is sick with something. Clindamycin is used for treating parathypoid, I think. So you've been feeding them only peas? Is it possible that the peas/formula might have been too hot when feeding them?


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Marina B said:


> No, don't give him antibiotics unless he is sick with something. Clindamycin is used for treating parathypoid, I think. So you've been feeding them only peas? Is it possible that the peas/formula might have been too hot when feeding them?


Peas and some crushed chick seed with hot water, and definitely not I always do a wrist check and blow on them.. I’ve managed to get my hand on a tube which they are taking no problem (25ml) but it’s still worrying that it might not get better 😞


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Hopefully only something minor that will recover with time. As long as they seem happy, grooming themselves, walking around and begging for food they will be fine for now. Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It can't be getting stuck, and putting air in the crop. Just doesn't make sense. As Marina also considered, I would question canker. If it isn't going through, then something may be stuck in his throat. Are you sure no peas are stuck? These are the frozen, defrosted peas aren't they?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How are you feeding it to them?


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> It can't be getting stuck, and putting air in the crop. Just doesn't make sense. As Marina also considered, I would question canker. If it isn't going through, then something may be stuck in his throat. Are you sure no peas are stuck? These are the frozen, defrosted peas aren't they?





Jay3 said:


> How are you feeding it to them?


Well it seems that way. And yep fully defrosted in warm water... and what would the signs of canker be? And I just pop them to the back of the throat and they swallow and have been doing it fine no problem. The formula is fed as suggested and in a baby bottle warmed in boiling water and they gobble that down. They are acting normally except for the one not being able to swallow but the rest of the time it’s fine and acting normal


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Hi I’m pretty sure they have canker. What could have caused this? I’m actually really upset... taking them to the vets tomorrow


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Let us know what the vet suggested, I hope he's a avian vet. Some vets just can't be bothered with pigeons and might suggest putting him down. Just tell him that is not an option.


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Marina B said:


> Let us know what the vet suggested, I hope he's a avian vet. Some vets just can't be bothered with pigeons and might suggest putting him down. Just tell him that is not an option.


The vet did just that and said I I must get them seen he referred me to a clinic in Retford that can’t see me until Thursday .... babies are still eating and drinking but they’re throaya are sweeping up now and it’s been getting harder to get the tube down. I’m not sure how canker works but will they even survive until Thursday? I’m terrified and I’m so attached already.. what else can I use? And how treatable is canker?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are both of them affected now? Canker can be treated successfull with Metronidazole. Symptoms of canker will be loss of feathers underneath the beak, drinking lots of water so producing watery droppings, loss of appetite, rotating movements of the crop after eating and sometimes cheesy growths in the back of the throat. These symptoms are easier to recognize in a bird that's already eating and drinking by themselves than in babies so small.

I'm surprised the vet could not help. Try to get hold of the meds, best will be to get Meditrich from Medpet. Give each baby 30 mg once daily after being fed for 7-10 days.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you mabybe post a photo of one with an open beak?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The Meditrich tablets are 100 mg tablets. So you can just crush one up, divide into 3 and mix in with the food. Just make sure you give the right dosage. If you can't get hold of the Meditrich, and alternative will be Flagyl (that also contains metronidazole) that you can get from a pharmacy.


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Marina B said:


> Can you mabybe post a photo of one with an open beak?





Marina B said:


> The Meditrich tablets are 100 mg tablets. So you can just crush one up, divide into 3 and mix in with the food. Just make sure you give the right dosage. If you can't get hold of the Meditrich, and alternative will be Flagyl (that also contains metronidazole) that you can get from a pharmacy.


They are out of stock.... can I get flatly from any pharmacy? What dosage would that be I’ll have to get some today and there you go, you can see to well but they’re are cheesy looking growths right down in both their throats that’s now affecting their breathing... and around their beak is pretty swollen x


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can't really see the open beak one, but probably canker. Where are you located?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can get Metronidazole from any pigeon supply online, Fishzole would be the same thing. You can often buy Fishzole at pet stores that sell tropical fish. But you need to make sure that it is only Metronidazole, and nothing else added, as sometimes now they do add a wormer to it. You can't use that one. Online, you can have it over nighted.
Don't know where you are, but here we can't just buy it in a pharmacy. We would need a prescription.


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

I forgot to say their breath smells almost fishy too? And they just do not want to eat


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Can't really see the open beak one, but probably canker. Where are you located?





Jay3 said:


> You can get Metronidazole from any pigeon supply online, Fishzole would be the same thing. You can often buy Fishzole at pet stores that sell tropical fish. But you need to make sure that it is only Metronidazole, and nothing else added, as sometimes now they do add a wormer to it. You can't use that one. Online, you can have it over nighted.
> Don't know where you are, but here we can't just buy it in a pharmacy. We would need a prescription.


Yeah sorry it’s the best pic I’m afraid... and I’m in the uk? So I could always try and I’ll have a look in pets at home tonight as it’s the weekend if it’s the next business day I would get it by Tuesday. So I’d have to find that fish zole. Do they make a funny breathing sound when they have canker?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like canker. Are you going to get the Metronidazole? They can be treated and be fine, or not be treated and die. But you need the meds ASAP, before it gets any worse to where they can't breath.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hazzeroon said:


> Yeah sorry it’s the best pic I’m afraid... and I’m in the uk? So I could always try and I’ll have a look in pets at home tonight as it’s the weekend if it’s the next business day I would get it by Tuesday. So I’d have to find that fish zole. Do they make a funny breathing sound when they have canker?


Can you go shop in a tropical fish store? If it gets too bad, they won't be able to breath. You can't wait till Tues. In the UK you may have to get Spartrix, which I haven't had great luck with.

They can sound funny as it is blocking their throat.


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Sounds like canker. Are you going to get the Metronidazole? They can be treated and be fine, or not be treated and die. But you need the meds ASAP, before it gets any worse to where they can't breath.





Jay3 said:


> Hazzeroon said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah sorry it’s the best pic I’m afraid... and I’m in the uk? So I could always try and I’ll have a look in pets at home tonight as it’s the weekend if it’s the next business day I would get it by Tuesday. So I’d have to find that fish zole. Do they make a funny breathing sound when they have canker?
> ...


Hmm we are pretty good friends with the woman who owns the pharmacy so if I can’t find anything at pets at home (not letting me read the ingredients online) I’ll have to beg her as I really don’t want these guys to die, is it quite treatable then? Their poos are looking better now less watery but the boy keeps gasping and it’s leaving me very worried


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think she will be able to give it to you, at the pharmacy. Can you not look in a pet shop that sells fish? They will die if not treated very soon. They won't be able to breath.


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Don't think she will be able to give it to you, at the pharmacy. Can you not look in a pet shop that sells fish? They will die if not treated very soon. They won't be able to breath.


There is only two places that I can think of... I’m going to call up the pharmacy and if she can’t I’ll have to check all the shops... I’m really panicking


----------



## Hazzeroon (May 27, 2018)

Pharmacy can’t unless I have a prescription as it’s illegal and no pet shops near where I live have Spartrix or anything like fish zoos all we have is antibiotic fluid that seems like it has loads of stuff... I’m really not sure on what to do 😞


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Looks like the problem with opening your thread has been fixed. Were you able to get anything for them? There's another product you might be able to get: it's called Medpet 4 in 1. However, this is for treating 4 different diseases including canker. If you can get this and start using it in the meantime while you wait for the Meditrich to arrive, this might just save their lives. Some people claim that the 4 in 1 is a waste of time to use, but for an emergency like this try to get it.


----------

